# Guppy w/ Swim Bladder?



## LovinLiveBearer (Nov 26, 2007)

I am really hoping that my female guppy does not have swim bladder but I think she might and I don't know how to fix it. I read somewhere that if a fish swims with its head higher than his tail that it may have swim bladder. I was watching my fish this morning and saw that my black female guppy was swimming like that. If this is what she has is it deadly? And is there anything I can do to cure it? Thanks SO MUCH for any advice!


----------



## Sock Yee (Dec 29, 2007)

It is most unlikely that guppies will develop swimbladder problem although this is very common in goldfish. Swimbladder problem does not necessarily means it will be swimming heads up. Worst case which we normally see is that the fish will be floating upside down if that is likely the case. I cannot what disease (or does it) is suffering from. You could monitor in another few days to see the outcome. It's common to see female guppies often suffer from exhaustion due to chasing from male guppies.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Also check your nitrite. headstanding/tailstanding is a common symptom of nitrite trouble.

Guppies also tend to tailstand anyway, since they're not really designed to carry around those big tails we gave them.


----------

